# Help Please... Trying to apply for kovachii to be allowed in New Zealand



## kiwi (Dec 4, 2019)

I am going to apply to our Bio security to allow kovachii into New Zealand and require information to answer a few questions that are on the application form. In particular:
1. Could it form self-sustaining populations in New Zealand
2. How easily could it be recovered or eradicated if it did form self-sustaining populations 
3.Describe the biology and main features of the organism including if it has inseparable organisms.
4. Provide information on the risks, cost and benefits of the organism

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Possibly a reference to a similar application in another country?

Thanks in advance


----------



## troy (Dec 4, 2019)

Phrags grown from seed to flowering size plant takes 5-10 years. the flowering cycle from inflourescence initiation to full flower is another 4-9 months, after pollination takes another 8 - 12 months for seed pod to ripen, then another 8-12 months for germination and requires symbiotic fungi for germination success..the plant has specific growing requirements! it will only grow in a cool wet place north facing or under trees in brush...near impossible to be invasive


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 5, 2019)

BS it!
Just says its a tropical orchid requiring a highly controlled greenhouse environment with no possibility of colonisation in NZ (which is true). Quote the endemic requirements.


----------



## silence882 (Dec 8, 2019)

Are you trying to import flasks or plants?


----------



## kiwi (Dec 8, 2019)

Flasks


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 9, 2019)

how would they even know they are phrags and not paphs?


----------



## kiwi (Dec 9, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> how would they even know they are phrags and not paphs?


Sure thing but I couldn’t show them if they aren’t legal to have in the country


----------



## kiwi (Dec 9, 2019)

I have just ordered Prof. Braem’s Phragmipedium book so hopefully this will help


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 10, 2019)

why arent they legal in NZ? I dont think there's any problem in Oz. Are you sure they cant be imported? Perhaps ask Sam??


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2019)

Personal collection. is the questionnaire for a permit? If so, put any broad positive answer.


----------



## Hien (Dec 11, 2019)

kiwi said:


> Flasks


do they have any international orchid show in New Zealand ?
vendors can bring flasks to the shows and forward the flasks to you at that point


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 12, 2019)

Everything is illegal to import into New Zealand unless you have permission, I think. They take invasive species seriously and have done a great job with it, unlike most countries.

No chance it could become invasive. Would be cool if it did?


----------



## silence882 (Dec 12, 2019)

I've got no experience with this sort of process, but here are some things that might help in your answers:
-Phrag. kovachii is a narrow endemic species that requires a very specialized habitat. It's found on only a handful of limestone cliffs at high altitudes in cloud forests in Peru - conditions that it would be unlikely to find in NZ.
-Since you're bringing in flasks, there's no risk of any partner organisms coming in with it. Sowing orchid seeds on sterile media guarantees that the only organism present is the plant itself.
-Phrag. kovachii seeds, like all orchid seeds, require a specific mycorrhizal fungi to be present in the environment in order to reproduce naturally. In the unlikely event that the seeds got into the wild, the odds of those seeds finding the right fungi to germinate are next to zero.
-If it somehow got a foothold in the wild, it would be incredibly easy to eradicate. The cliffs where it was found in Peru were remote, but still stripped bare by plant collectors. Because the blooms are large and showy, any plants in the wild are easy to spot.

Good luck!


----------

